# Nicht schlecht



## vega970 (23. Februar 2004)

Gratuliere


----------



## 007ike (23. Februar 2004)

Ach du liebe Güte, Moose ist näher am Weltrekord als die 2. an ihr!  
Auf die Knie fall und verneig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dubbel (23. Februar 2004)

gleiche idee, mehr aufwand:


----------



## scotty23 (23. Februar 2004)

Dachte mir schon, dass unsere Moose dort alles niedermacht   
Glückwunsch und Respekt   

ciao
scotty


----------



## Michel zwo (24. Februar 2004)

Hallo Leute,

falls ihr für ein kleines Geschenk für diese Powerfrau sammelt, laßt es mich wissen, bin dabei.


----------



## CheckerThePig (24. Februar 2004)

Hät ich das vorher gewusst, dass bei uns so ein Star mitfährt... 
vergleichbar mit Roland Green, Jan Ulrich, Ricco Gross, Michael Schumacher... 
Weltmeisterin, waaaaaauuuuuu! 

Übrigens, Autogramme gibts bei mir für 5 plus Versand  

Checker


----------



## tiegerbaehr (24. Februar 2004)

Die beste Frau der Welt - und davon gibt es mehr als 3 000 000 000 - das ist schwer vorstellbar. Viele Weltmeister haben erheblichen Presserummel, viel Geld und einen Empfang beim Kanzler, mindestens. Was können wir Dir da bieten?? Respekt vor Deiner Leistung, Hochachtung vor Deiner Persönlichkeit und ein großes "Danke", dass Du so normal bist. 
Ich bin froh, Dich zu kennen und vielleicht in Zukunft noch besser kennenzulernen.
Du kannst mich jetzt auch überhohlen, ohne dass ich an mir zweifle  
Bis bald


----------



## Woods (25. Februar 2004)

W-O-W...

Glückwunsch!


----------



## dubbel (25. Februar 2004)

ich hab's mir ja die ganze zeit verkniffen, 

und ich hab auch drauf gewartet, dass irgend jemand anderes sein loses maul nicht halten kann, 

aber jetzt muss es raus: 

"WM gewonnen? naja... - für ne frau nicht schlecht..."


----------



## Einheimischer (25. Februar 2004)

dubbel schrieb:
			
		

> ich hab's mir ja die ganze zeit verkniffen,
> 
> und ich hab auch drauf gewartet, dass irgend jemand anderes sein loses maul nicht halten kann,
> 
> ...



Sowas würden wir uns nieeeeeeeee wagen, warte bis Sie zurück ist, in deiner Haut möcht ich nicht stecken


----------



## nomedoro (26. Februar 2004)

...auch von der pfälzer gang die herzlichsten glückwünsche an moose, wenn auch leider bisher unbekannterweise.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Christina (2. März 2004)

... der Webcast funktioniert (endlich). Schaut mal unter www.concept2.com und folgt dem Link ganz oben auf der Seite.
Ich fürchte aber, dass man immer noch eine Breitbandverbindung braucht, um was zu sehen.  Vielleicht krieg ich es ja doch irgendwie gespeichert, mal sehen.
Grüße!


----------



## tiegerbaehr (2. März 2004)

Christina schrieb:
			
		

> ... der Webcast funktioniert (endlich). Schaut mal unter www.concept2.com und folgt dem Link ganz oben auf der Seite.
> Ich fürchte aber, dass man immer noch eine Breitbandverbindung braucht, um was zu sehen.  Vielleicht krieg ich es ja doch irgendwie gespeichert, mal sehen.
> Grüße!




Also Christina, es lohnt sich!! Ich habs gerade zum ersten Mal gesehen - es ist absolut faszinierend  
Anleitung: Der rote Link "... more info" führt dann weiter, dann "clip two"; rechter Mausclick auf den Bildschirm und mit "Navigation"; "wecheln zu" Rennen 19 - leightweigt woman  
Viel Spass


----------



## Pandur (3. März 2004)

Oder direkt hier klicken:
http://mfile.akamai.com/10876/wmv/capronligh2.download.akamai.com/10876\High02.asx

ich hoffe mal, das funktioniert wirklich so direkt. Dauert aber 4:24 Stunden(!)
bei welcher Zeit kann man Moose sehen? Das alles ist mir doch etwas zu lang


----------



## Pandur (3. März 2004)

tiegerbaehr schrieb:
			
		

> Also Christina, es lohnt sich!! Ich habs gerade zum ersten Mal gesehen - es ist absolut faszinierend
> Anleitung: Der rote Link "... more info" führt dann weiter, dann "clip two"; rechter Mausclick auf den Bildschirm und mit "Navigation"; "wecheln zu" Rennen 19 - leightweigt woman
> Viel Spass



Ach ja, wer lesen kann, ist klar im Vorteil.
Wer über meinen Link geht, bekommt direkt den Windows Media Player aufgemacht. 
Dann Ansicht -> Dateimerker -> 19-Lightwight-Women.

Dann muss man zwar noch kurz warten, aber dann kommt sie... Die Meisterin

Auf dem Weg noch Glückwunsch!


----------



## Moose (6. März 2004)

tiegerbaehr schrieb:
			
		

> Die beste Frau der Welt - und davon gibt es mehr als 3 000 000 000 - das ist schwer vorstellbar. Viele Weltmeister haben erheblichen Presserummel, viel Geld und einen Empfang beim Kanzler, mindestens. Was können wir Dir da bieten?? Respekt vor Deiner Leistung, Hochachtung vor Deiner Persönlichkeit und ein großes "Danke", dass Du so normal bist.
> Ich bin froh, Dich zu kennen und vielleicht in Zukunft noch besser kennenzulernen.
> Du kannst mich jetzt auch überhohlen, ohne dass ich an mir zweifle
> Bis bald



Hallo Ihr Lieben!
Ich bin mal für einen Tag in SB. Danke für Eure Glückwünsche etc.
Ehrlich gesagt ist es wirklich nicht so wahnsinnig toll. Weltmeister auf einem Ruderergmeter - schon komisch, oder? 
Vor lauter Jetlag und kaum Schlaf habe ich mir auf dem Rückflug die Bronchitis eines anderen Team-Mitgliedes eingefangen. Im Trainingslager in Kroatien angekommen habe ich 10 Tage lang versucht zu verbergen, dass ich eigentlich sehr krank bin - keine gute Idee, denn das Wetter war eher Weihnachtlich als "klimatisch günstiger". Schnee und Sturm ohne Ende, so dass ich mit meinem Einer (alle anderen sind Grossboote gefahren) in einer der vielen Trainingseinheiten sogar vollgelaufen bin, also bis zum Ar... im eiskalten Salzwasser sass und so unterkühlt bin, dass ich die Griffe meiner Skulls kaum mehr festhalten konnte. Bei dem Seegang hätte ich mich nur in einer Fähre wohlgefühlt - ich hatte also mal richtig Angst, weil das mitten auf einer sehr grossen Wasserfläche passiert ist, so ein Rennboot nur ca. 30 cm schmal ist und der einzige Luftkastendeckel meines Bootes undicht ist. Das Resultat: ich bin zum Glück nicht abgesoffen, aber ich bin heute immernoch nicht gesund, habe mich aber den Rest des Trainingslagers tapfer von einer Einheit zur nächsten geschleppt. Kein Spass! Am Montag soll ich nach Potsdam fahren für eine weitere Woche Trainingslager. Ich hasse krank sein! ... und ich vermisse Euch und das Biken.
Wenn ich wieder hier bin, dann möchte ich das "Orck" aber extensiv auslüften!!! Ich hoffe in Eurer Begleitung!

So, und jetzt werde ich mal lesen, was Ihr so getrieben habt/ was ich alles verpasst habe   !

Ganz liebe Grüße,
Moose.


----------



## 007ike (7. März 2004)

Hallo Moose,

schön mal wieder was von dir zu lesen! Ich hoffe du erholst dich schnell wieder von der Bronchitis und das Lager in Potsdam wird erfolgreicher. Sicher wirst du feststellen, dass du nicht wirklich viele verpaßt hast, da hier auch entweder jeder krank ist oder keinen Bock hatte, da das bike mal wieder ein neues Teil braucht oder die Bedingungen nicht wirklich toll sind.

Viel Glück und Spaß noch und vor allem Gute Besserung!  

Freue mich schon wieder auf die nächste gemeinsame Ausfahrt undFreitag ne Stunde später käme mir auch sehr entgegen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Einheimischer (8. März 2004)

Hallo Frau Weltmeisterin,

auch von mir gute Besserung, dass hört sich ja gar nicht gut an, denk bitte neben dem ganzen Sport, auch ein bischen an Dich und deine Gesundheit, ja?
Natürlich führen wir dein Orck aus, sobald Du wieder zurück und gesund bist, ich freue mich schon riesig darauf, Du bist schliesslich schon über 3 (gefühlte) Monate weg   
Also lass es in Potsdam ruhig angehen und komm gesund und trocken nach Hause, wir warten auf dich!!!

Grüße.


----------



## Moose (8. März 2004)

Einheimischer schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Frau Weltmeisterin,
> 
> auch von mir gute Besserung, dass hört sich ja gar nicht gut an, denk bitte neben dem ganzen Sport, auch ein bischen an Dich und deine Gesundheit, ja?
> Natürlich führen wir dein Orck aus, sobald Du wieder zurück und gesund bist, ich freue mich schon riesig darauf, Du bist schliesslich schon über 3 (gefühlte) Monate weg
> ...



So wie es aussieht bleibe ich diese Woche hier!!! Ich wollte eh nicht nach Athen, da soll es nämlich übel windig sein!
Habe heute morgen die Frau Bundestrainerin über's Telefon angehustet und mich später in der Sportmedizin durchchecken lassen: Infekt am abklingen, lockeres Training möglich. Hört sich doch gut an, oder?


----------



## Einheimischer (8. März 2004)

Moose schrieb:
			
		

> So wie es aussieht bleibe ich diese Woche hier!!! Ich wollte eh nicht nach Athen, da soll es nämlich übel windig sein!
> Habe heute morgen die Frau Bundestrainerin über's Telefon angehustet und mich später in der Sportmedizin durchchecken lassen: Infekt am abklingen, lockeres Training möglich. Hört sich doch gut an, oder?



Für uns hört sich das natürlich gut an, aber ich bin mir nicht so sicher, ob Du damit so glücklich bist... ist halt schon doof wenn der Körper nicht so will wie der Kopf, auf jeden Fall ist die Entscheidung vernünftig  

Ich hoffe Du bist nicht allzu traurig?

Grüße.


----------



## Moose (8. März 2004)

Einheimischer schrieb:
			
		

> Für uns hört sich das natürlich gut an, aber ich bin mir nicht so sicher, ob Du damit so glücklich bist... ist halt schon doof wenn der Körper nicht so will wie der Kopf, auf jeden Fall ist die Entscheidung vernünftig
> 
> Ich hoffe Du bist nicht allzu traurig?
> 
> Grüße.


Nein, ich bin nicht all zu traurig. Schliesslich wäre es Müll, dorthin zu fahren und halbkrank oder ganzkrank ein schlechtes Bild zu machen. Es geht bei dieser "Trainingszusammenführung" wirklich explizit um das Boot das im August nach Griechenland fährt. Dafür wird noch eine Position und die Ersatzfrau ausgekämpft. Da sind meine Chancen sowieso gering (weil ich für die sehr DDR-geprägte Bundestrainerin nicht so ganz in die Schablone passe - "zu klein, zu kurz, aus dem Süden"). 
Diese Woche steht unter dem Motto "total rebuild", allerdings nicht mit dem Ziel am Ende wie Arnold auszusehen!!!
 
Da mein Boot erst nächsten Sonntag aus Kroatien zurück kommt (es macht noch etwas Urlaub dort, das Wetter ist besser geworden) steht dem "Orck" auslüften eigentlich nur noch das Rasseln in meiner Lunge im Weg.

Übrigens mache ich morgen (Dienstag) Abend 17.00 Uhr dann die Rückengymnastik (wenig laufen und hüpfen, viel kräftigen/ funktionelle Gymnastik) und am Mittwoch 18.00 Uhr "meine" Konditionsgymnastik (viel laufen und hüpfen, etwas kräftigen etc.). 
Die nächsten drei Montage übernehme ich voraussichtlich das Uni-Fit (14.00 -22.00 Uhr, vielleicht sehen wir uns da mal!?).


----------



## scotty23 (8. März 2004)

@Moose
Ach ne,

heißt das, dass Du jetzt die Segel (Ruder) streichst wegen so einer
bl.....en Bundestrainerin ? Das kann ja wohl nicht dein ernst
sein, es kann Dir doch wirklich egal sein ob Du der gefällst oder 
nicht. Die Leistung zählt doch !

Och Mensch ich wäre so gern nach Athen zum anfeuern gefahren


----------



## Moose (8. März 2004)

scotty23 schrieb:
			
		

> @Moose
> Ach ne,
> 
> heißt das, dass Du jetzt die Segel (Ruder) streichst wegen so einer
> ...


Also mir gefällt die Bundestrainerin 

Von Segel streichen kann auch gar nicht die Rede sein! 
Die wichtigsten Ausscheidungsrennen sind im April, bis dahin ist eh noch nichts entschieden. Wenn ich da gut fahre, dann werden die Karten ohnehin neu gemischt. Außerdem würde ich eigentlich lieber auf die WM, denn bei Olympia sind ja wie gesagt nur zwei Leichtgewichte + Ersatzfrau dabei, bei der WM fünf plus Ersatz. Lieber auf der WM rudern als Ersatzfrau bei Olympia!Die WM ist auch noch in Spanien, da können meine Mama und meine Oma zum Zuschauen kommen!
Sieh das doch mal so: wenn ich "nur" auf die WM fahre, dann bin ich pünktlich zum 1.8. fertig mit der Ruder-Saison, für Athen müsste ich den August auch noch opfern. Und da sind lauter tolle Marathons.
In Peking 2008 bist Du dann aber dabei, oder???


----------



## scotty23 (8. März 2004)

Spanien kann man ja mit dem Bike hinfahren ...
Stimmt "nur" die WM, na Du wirst das schon richtig 
managen.
Sind da auch nochmal die Chinesen ohne Schuhe dabei ?
nicht, dass ihr mir da nochmal Barfuß rumrennt, was da
wohl deine Mama sagt  

Peking 2008 ist bestimmt nice


----------



## Christina (9. März 2004)

scotty23 schrieb:
			
		

> Spanien kann man ja mit dem Bike hinfahren ...



Ha, von wegen, nach Barcelona fliegt doch Ryanair.    Wir buchen dann einfach den ganzen Flieger als "Moose-Anfeuerungstransport", dann nehmen sie unsere Bikes bestimmt umsonst mit!   
Viel Spaß dann mal im Schnee, ich hab gerade auf dem Weg zur Uni soooo viele Autos überholt und werde jetzt ganz fürchterlich mein Büro mit Hilfe eines abtauenden Bikes zusauen!


----------



## Moose (9. März 2004)

Christina schrieb:
			
		

> Ha, von wegen, nach Barcelona fliegt doch Ryanair.    Wir buchen dann einfach den ganzen Flieger als "Moose-Anfeuerungstransport", dann nehmen sie unsere Bikes bestimmt umsonst mit!
> Viel Spaß dann mal im Schnee, ich hab gerade auf dem Weg zur Uni soooo viele Autos überholt und werde jetzt ganz fürchterlich mein Büro mit Hilfe eines abtauenden Bikes zusauen!



Lasst uns lieber eine MTB Tour planen! Rudern anzuschauen ist soooooo langweilig!

@Christina: das Rocky lebt??? 
Ist es denn fahrbar? 
Mein kleines rotes lebt ja bekanntlich auch, allerdings ist es aufgrund des verbogenen Schaltwerkes noch nicht einsatzfähig (sonst ist alles fertig).
Wer hat jetzt gewonnen??


----------



## Einheimischer (9. März 2004)

Moose schrieb:
			
		

> Lasst uns lieber eine MTB Tour planen! Rudern anzuschauen ist soooooo langweilig!
> 
> @Christina: das Rocky lebt???
> Ist es denn fahrbar?
> ...



...Verbogenes Schaltwerk - wie wärs denn mit einem STX Schaltwerk, passend zu deinem Umwerfer?   

Grüße.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Moose (9. März 2004)

Einheimischer schrieb:
			
		

> ...Verbogenes Schaltwerk - wie wärs denn mit einem STX Schaltwerk, passend zu deinem Umwerfer?
> 
> Grüße.



Mmmmmmmmmmmh, das hört sich prima an. Kann ich das dann auch noch auf die Rechnung anschreiben lassen?
Schick mir doch mal Deine Bankverbindung!!

Der Umwerfer passt nämlich vorzüglich und die Gabel ist sogar der gleiche Rot-Ton wie der Rahmen!

Christina und ich hatten eine Wette am Laufen - wer kriegt den Neu-Aufbau schneller zum Fahren - eigentlich hätte ich schon längst gewinnen müssen, aber sowohl das Gewinde am Schaltauge als auch das Schaltwerk sind mega-krumm, also geht da gar nichts. 
(In Kroatien hatte ich dann meinen kleinen blauen Kleiderständer dabei und bin damit Rolle gefahren).


----------



## Einheimischer (9. März 2004)

Moose schrieb:
			
		

> Mmmmmmmmmmmh, das hört sich prima an. Kann ich das dann auch noch auf die Rechnung anschreiben lassen?
> Schick mir doch mal Deine Bankverbindung!!
> 
> Der Umwerfer passt nämlich vorzüglich und die Gabel ist sogar der gleiche Rot-Ton wie der Rahmen!
> ...



Klar geht das auf Rechnung, wenn Du`s haben willst kein Problem, ich fürchte nur, dass ich kein passendes Schaltauge für deinen Rahmen habe, hast Du schon die "üblichen Verdächtigen" abgeklappert, ob die was haben?

Wir sind nachher so ab 15:30 Uhr im Uni Fit, wenn Du willst und Zeit hast, bring ich Dir das Schaltwerk mit?

Grüße.


----------



## Moose (9. März 2004)

Einheimischer schrieb:
			
		

> Klar geht das auf Rechnung, wenn Du`s haben willst kein Problem, ich fürchte nur, dass ich kein passendes Schaltauge für deinen Rahmen habe, hast Du schon die "üblichen Verdächtigen" abgeklappert, ob die was haben?
> 
> Wir sind nachher so ab 15:30 Uhr im Uni Fit, wenn Du willst und Zeit hast, bring ich Dir das Schaltwerk mit?
> 
> Grüße.


Und warum nicht? Ich komm dann im Uni-Fit vorbei!
Keines meiner Räder hat ein auswechselbares Schaltauge (!), also muss ich wohl das Gewinde nachschneiden lassen oder den Rahmen wegschmeissen!  
 
Bis nachher!


----------



## Einheimischer (9. März 2004)

Moose schrieb:
			
		

> Und warum nicht? Ich komm dann im Uni-Fit vorbei!
> Keines meiner Räder hat ein auswechselbares Schaltauge (!), also muss ich wohl das Gewinde nachschneiden lassen oder den Rahmen wegschmeissen!
> 
> Bis nachher!



Ok bis nachher, hmm Gewindeschneider hab ich leider auch keinen, aber irgend eine Apotheke in SB sollte dass doch können oder?

Grüße.


----------



## Christina (9. März 2004)

Moose schrieb:
			
		

> @Christina: das Rocky lebt???
> Ist es denn fahrbar?



Ja, ist es! So weit alles lauffähig! Hab zwar gestern nacht noch gewaltig mit Mineralöl rumgesaut, denn das Befüllen so einer Scheibenbremse ist echt ****  , aber jetzt bremst sie sogar ohne Gequietsche - noch!   
Bei diesem Wetter kann ich es allerdings nicht verantworten, das gute Stück auszuführen. Hab eh im Moment keine Zeit dazu.
Aber es wird ja bald Frühling, oder??


----------



## 007ike (9. März 2004)

Da bin ich ja mal gespannt! Mineralöl? Was haste denn für Bremsen dran?


----------



## Christina (9. März 2004)

XT Disc. Zugegeben, es handelt sich um ein Experiment (ohne wissenschaftlichen Charakter   ). Da ich sie günstig erstanden habe, musste ich damit leben, dass sie komplett in Einzelteilen kam und nicht vormontiert. Daher die Spielerei mit dem Öl. 
Mal sehen, ob ich mir damit einen Gefallen getan habe oder genauso vom Quietschen genervt werde wie mein Kollege mit seiner Magura Julie. Wenn ich in drei Monaten wieder das hohe Lied auf die HS 33 singe, wisst ihr, dass es ein Griff daneben war.


----------



## Moose (9. März 2004)

Christina schrieb:
			
		

> XT Disc. Zugegeben, es handelt sich um ein Experiment (ohne wissenschaftlichen Charakter   ). Da ich sie günstig erstanden habe, musste ich damit leben, dass sie komplett in Einzelteilen kam und nicht vormontiert. Daher die Spielerei mit dem Öl.
> Mal sehen, ob ich mir damit einen Gefallen getan habe oder genauso vom Quietschen genervt werde wie mein Kollege mit seiner Magura Julie. Wenn ich in drei Monaten wieder das hohe Lied auf die HS 33 singe, wisst ihr, dass es ein Griff daneben war.



Looks like you won!

Aber zuerst will ich es fahren sehen!!!


----------



## Moose (9. März 2004)

Danke für die Rückengymnastik-Schaltwerk-Aktion. 
Tut mir leid, dass ich nicht verweilen konnte ... .
Wann kriege ich eine Rechnung?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Einheimischer (9. März 2004)

Moose schrieb:
			
		

> Danke für die Rückengymnastik-Schaltwerk-Aktion.
> Tut mir leid, dass ich nicht verweilen konnte ... .
> Wann kriege ich eine Rechnung?



...aber Rechnung darf ich als Privatmann leider keine schreiben  wir werden uns schon einig werden   

Grüße.


----------



## Wiseman (10. März 2004)

Zuerst einmal Glückwünsche an unsere Moose, die ein super Rennen hingelegt hat  Ich fand es nur schade, dass der Moderator nicht auf deinen Scherz eingegangen ist 



			
				Christina schrieb:
			
		

> Ja, ist es! So weit alles lauffähig! Hab zwar gestern nacht noch gewaltig mit Mineralöl rumgesaut, denn das Befüllen so einer Scheibenbremse ist echt ****  , aber jetzt bremst sie sogar ohne Gequietsche - noch!
> Bei diesem Wetter kann ich es allerdings nicht verantworten, das gute Stück auszuführen. Hab eh im Moment keine Zeit dazu.
> Aber es wird ja bald Frühling, oder??



Wie? fängst du jetzt auch noch so an? Dreckig wird das Teil eh irgendwann also keine Hemmungen und ab dafür.

Grüße,


----------



## CheckerThePig (10. März 2004)

Moose schrieb:
			
		

> Christina und ich hatten eine Wette am Laufen - wer kriegt den Neu-Aufbau schneller zum Fahren - eigentlich hätte ich schon längst gewinnen müssen, aber sowohl das Gewinde am Schaltauge als auch das Schaltwerk sind mega-krumm, also geht da gar nichts.
> (In Kroatien hatte ich dann meinen kleinen blauen Kleiderständer dabei und bin damit Rolle gefahren).



Verdammt, warum hab ich nicht mitgewettet... dann hätt ich gewonnen, mein 2. (altes) Bike ist seit Samstag auch wieder Fahrbereit... War richtig lustig! Hab an meinem Checker die Laufräder, Kurbel, Innenlager, Shifter, Kassette, Kette .... gewechselt und den ganzen Kram auf das alte Bike draufgemacht. Fährt sich erstaunlich gut, von 21, auf 27 Gang getuned  
Das geilste war das Gesicht von meinem Dad, für den ichs eigentlich aufgebaut hab, als ich Teile von den Bremshebeln abgesägt hab damit die Shifter noch an den Lenker passen...

Jetzt muss ich nur noch warten, bis meine Kurbel angekommen ist, dann fahr ich wieder mit...
ps, vom Ursprungscheckerpig sind nur noch die Bremshebel, Bremsen, Lenker, Sattel +Stütze, Schaltung und die SID geblieben
Sonst ist jetzt alles andre neu...


----------

